# why Fluorescent ?



## speero_m (Jan 24, 2007)

guys, why everyone start their growing with fluorescent for veg is it better then mh? bec you can get them closer to the plant or $ ? thanks.


----------



## bobbak67 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good Question...anyone?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 24, 2007)

yes and yes. Less heat=less distance from plants= less stretching=tighter nodes=tame hearty plants. And all this for a fraction of the price of a MH or HPS


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 24, 2007)

yep cfl's run along the same lines, you can get them much closer to the plants so they dont loose as much of there light intensity values. for every foot your light is away from the plant light intensity is cute by 50%, and with the heat generated by the high power HID lights you need them far enough away they dont burn the plants. 

i have one that was vegged under my 400w HPS and its a tall skinny plant, i have six under cfl and they are very short and bushy.


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 24, 2007)

it all depends on how many plants really. its a waste of money to veg 1 plant under a 400 watter but it is also a waste to veg 10 plants under clfs. 
4000 lumens per sq ft is the same wether its from cfls or a hps imo (at least for veg.)


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Jan 25, 2007)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> yes and yes. Less heat=less distance from plants= less stretching=tighter nodes=tame hearty plants. And all this for a fraction of the price of a MH or HPS


 
I second that, Turkeyneck.  Good advice!
 
Nelson


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 25, 2007)

i got 6 plants under CFL veg and they look awsome, would have ten in there but there isnt enough room.


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 27, 2007)

how many cfls you use


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 28, 2007)

i have 12 1600 lumens cfls. grow space is 2x4x3.


----------



## Snowice81 (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you just use the CFLs for the veg stage or do you flower with them as well?  Or do you switch the spectrum of the CFL?  I would likea to know )


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 28, 2007)

for now i just use them for veg,  but very impressed with the outcome of them, i use a 400w HPS light for flower and have been battling heat temps the whole way. 
i honestly have given serious thought to swtiching my flower room to a CFL setup and geting rid of the hps.


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 28, 2007)

that like a 250 MH system but with only 18000 lumens a 250 puts out about 22000. but what can i say, i use 10 clfs for veg for like 2 weeks also.


----------

